# "Nu se poate sa nu ma vezi, nu se poate sa nu ma crezi"



## TheSeeker

Hello all, 

This is from a song by Keo called "nu se poate sa nu ma vezi." The best I could come up with for translation was "not able to see me, not able to believe me" but that would take out the double negative so I don't know.

Merci mult!


----------



## farscape

*nu se poate să nu mă vezi*:

- it's impossible not to see me (or rather ..._not to be able to see me_)
- there is no such thing as not seeing me (or rather ..._not being able to see me_)

- you can't miss me - the shortest and the best  but not very useful in this context.

For the second line replace to see with to trust/believe in.

Later,


----------



## dcristian969

You cannot fail to see me!


----------



## misadro

Just a thought ... _You must see me, you must believe me. _


----------

